# [SOLVED] pause/break key



## Slangley (May 27, 2009)

Hi,
I have the same problem but it occurs in Dawn of War: Dark Crusade.

I don't know that much about computers so I'm unsure how to overcome this problem.

I accessed the Keyboard Diagnostics and it records the key when pressed as:

Key: Pause (make) - 0x45
Key: Pause (break) - 0x45

I'm assuming that this is fine as every other key seems to act like this. So from this I assume that the game doesn't recognise the key as 'Pause/Break'. Is this the case?

Also in using this keyboard I've found that when I'm holding the forward arrow key down and press another button the forward arrow key is no longer recognised. This shows up in the Keyboard Diagnostics. Is there a way to overcome this?

Cheers


----------



## Slangley (May 27, 2009)

*Re: pause/break not working*

It's alright, I solved my problem. It was stupidly obvious.

The Pause/Break key only works when the Function Lock is turned OFF. This is going to be a problem as most games use the Function 1-12 keys and this turns them off to the amazingly useful other functions of the keys like HELP, NEW, SPELL, PRINT etc.

I think I'm going to get a Logitech Keyboard.


----------

